
The Secret to a Successful Windows Phone 7 App - johns
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/gg490348.aspx
======
qstarin
I'm not sure what's more offending - the blanket statement that says I'm a
fool for fart apps or the blatant sexism. And sorry Microsoft, just cause you
are finely coming to the party doesn't mean the rest of us buying smartphones
for .. oh .. years now .. are early adopters. Possibly the worst MSDN Magazine
article I've ever read.

------
johns
I spend a lot of time with MS technologies. I make a living from them. I have
a free WP7 MS gave me at PDC that I like. But this article made me cringe. If
this is the sort of angle MS is going to take with their phone they might as
well just stop now.

------
joeld42
He should give some examples of WP7 apps that are more "successful" than those
iPhone fart apps.

------
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2005582>

No comments there, though.

------
ConceptDog
A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of
chess? - Joshua (WarGames)

------
bni
The same old condescending Microsoft. The only difference is that nowadays
they arent winning.

